# FILTRATION FOR A 2 GAL HEX PLANTED NANO



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

I have a 2 gallon hex that I would like to turn into a nano planted tank. Right now it has an UGF. I know that I am going to need something else but I have no idea what I can use to filter something that small. If anyone has any ideas I would love to hear them.


----------



## trace_lynn (Apr 15, 2003)

There are quite a few options actually:
1) Sponge filter - not so great as far as CO2 gassing off
2) Azoo Tiny Filter - http://www.aquaticeco.com Part No.: AZ13079 - AZOO Tiny Power Filter $6.95 (I have one on back order now for a 2.5g planted tank) Standard version also availabe from Aquatic Eco
3) ZZoo (Actually Azoo - but listed as ZZoo - go figure) from www.thatpetplace.com - Mignon Filter for Razzle Dazzle (ZZOO) 
Item number: ZU0045 $9.95
4) Aquaclear mini
5) Other brand mini power filter
6) no filter - just a small pump to move the water (no fish, just plants)

I tried finding a canister filter so that I could keep as much as possible outside of the tank, but they are just not availble in this small of a size. Maybe a good DIY project - still thinking about this one.

This might get you started at least


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

Id try to go for the unfiltered approach if possible. a FW system can be a little more forgiving of nitrogenous output of fishes, and in a two gallon Id say you'd be just fine with a standard plant load and a couple small fishes (or just one for really low maintenance) 
In a two gallon you could also keep 4-6 danios and never see a spot of ammonia or nitrate if you have a few quick plants like hygro or val or hornwort (well-lit with established roots). the danio group would not need any additional surface area other than in-tank surfaces to process their collective wastes, but if you use larger fish or other kinds they may require assisted filtration in the long run. Both the filtered and non-filtered systems will work great, its just a matter of picking one and going with it.



This is not meant to contradict tracelynn's thread--its just my own average rambling. Actually I wrote down three of the Azoo items you've mentioned--- Azoo is my top favorite aquarium production company. They have food for every organism one could keep, as well as all the miniature pumps and light setups a nano reefer will ever need. its cool you like them too trace.

brandon429


B


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

I have it all set up with a small power filter (and I mean small). It has been going for 3 days now and I am really liking it. As of right now I have dwarf hairgrass planted across most of the bottom and I also have hornwort free floating to suck up any free floating nutrients. I will be getting about 5 amano shrimp for it when I start seeing algea. I think I might add about 3 Endler's Livebearers for fish but I am not for sure yet. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

yeah that sounds nice. What did you decide to light it with>? try looking here, Ive ordered several things from them and they are very reputable. $20 total and the best 13 watt pc light/ballast deal one can find.

http://www.aquaticeco.com/aquatic1v...flag=0&iteminfo4=0&itmid=9693&passitemid=9693


----------

